# من هو القس مكاري يونان ؟



## Soldier Crist (25 أبريل 2011)

أنا لست مصريا لكن يقال عنه أن له سلطان على إخراج الأرواح النجسة فما معلوماتكن عنه ؟


----------



## The_Hero (25 أبريل 2011)

ابونا مكارى ربنا ينفعنا بصلواته ده بجد رجل الله بحق و ايوه فعلا ربنا مديله سلطان اخراج الارواح انت ممكن تشوفه على قناه الشفاء و كمان قناة الكرمة بسم الصليب انت ممكن كمان تدور على عظاتة على الانترنت و ابقى قولى رايك ايه


----------



## Scofield (25 أبريل 2011)

بيجى كل يوم جمعة فى بث مباشر من الكتدرائية القديمة
على قناة الكرمة و الشفاء فى حوالى الساعة 6.30 مساءا بتوقيت مصر


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 أبريل 2011)

*لاسم :- جناب الاب / مكاري يونان عبدالملك
الاسم قبل الكهوت :- صبري يونان عبدالملك
مكان الميلاد :- المراغه – سوهاج – مصر
المؤهلات :- بكالوريوس العلوم والتربية ، 1957
دبلوم في الدراسات العليا ، 1964
بكالوريوس من كلية الكتابية ، 1974
تاريخ الرسامه كاهناً :- 18 يوليو 1976 ميلادياً
مكان الخدمه :- الكنيسة المرقسية بالازبكيه – القاهره - مصر


Name: Reverend father Makary Younan Abd El Malek
Name by nativity: Sabry Younan Abd El Malek
Place of birth: El Maragha - Sohag - Egypt.
Qualifications: B.SC of Science & Pedagogy, 1957
Diploma in high studies, 1964
B.SC of Clerical faculty, 1974
Date of Ordination: 18th of July, 1976.
Serving in: The Morkosia Church in Azbakia - Cairo - Egypt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9aj6UsdTDc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjKZJnFOqjM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kmn6dpMr2W4

الفيديو دا هيرود علي كتير من الاسئله اللي في قكرك

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6678472054921561963#

تحياتي*


----------



## Soldier Crist (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------

